# Oil Filter 2016 Jetta S



## TimFromAmerica (Mar 12, 2016)

I purchased a 2016 Jetta S about a month ago - my first VW, my first ever new car and my first ever non GM car. I'm hoping to do most of the basic maintenance myself but I'm already running into an issue with something that should be remarkably straightforward: I can't find any information online and through the dealership about which oil filter is used in my vehicle. Most sites stop at 2015 and my dealer was unsure if any of the filters for a 2015 would work. 

I of course would like the best filter I can get so maybe that's why my having trouble? Or maybe I'm used to late model Chevys which use cheaper, widely available parts. Even a site that specializes in VW parts stopped at 2015. 

Any help is appreciated. Or any sites that sells filters that you've had success with. 

Thanks.


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

You might try ECS tuning for the oil filter. Also your dealer will sell you one just need the vin# of your car.


----------

